# Humidor Cooling Units



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

I know it's been asked and I know that if I used search I may have found something useful. I actually used search and found a little but I got tired of looking and just decided to ask. .

My humidor is a small cab humi approx. 5 cubic feet. My temp rarely dips below 72 degrees Fahrenheit. This worries me a little bit and keeps me up a little at nights, lol.

I would like to possibly put some type of cooling unit in it to keep it around 65 degrees F. I have no idea where to even start on something like this. CS has some of the best Cigar knowledge around so where else would I look.

Any products or ideas to cool my small cab humi???


----------



## Totemic (Jun 2, 2008)

Try searching for Homemade Peltier Cooling on Google. I think there were some folks attempting this for their beverages (beer mostly) and their PCs (for the overclockers).

I'm not sure how handy you are with tools and/or how willing you are at cutting holes in your cabinet, but it might be an interesting side project.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I believe Bob at Aristocrat sells his cooling/humidification unit seperately. Avallo may also sell theirs. :2


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

You won't be able to find anything you can just place in your humidor. You will need to have something go through the back, plus all the controls, etc.

You can purchase thermoelectric cooling units for places like this, I'm sure they have the controllers as well.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Has anyone here ever modified there existing humidor to add a cooling unit??


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

What is wrong with 72? I think it needs to be at least 80 for beetles to hatch.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

hornitosmonster said:


> What is wrong with 72? I think it needs to be at least 80 for beetles to hatch.


:tpd: Yeah, I am happy when mine dips to 72. I start getting worried when it hits 75. Since she's in the basement, and we are heading for cooler weather, she might be fine.:2


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

BamBam said:


> Has anyone here ever modified there existing humidor to add a cooling unit??


I'm still in the 'research' stage. I'm trying to do it as cheap as possible.

I found this a while back and tried to email the guy to see if he had any updates or suggestions, but I never heard back from him. He did a fantastic job from what I can see.


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

what about the cooling units that vinotemp sells, granted they start around $700 but they say the unit are meant to go into wine cabinets. I have a bigger cabinet and have been thinking about it, but for 700 dollars I could just buy a 50+ vinotemp to keep my cigars in.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Just FYI each additional cooling unit that Bob puts in an Aristocrat runs @ $400.00


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Heliofire said:


> what about the cooling units that vinotemp sells, granted they start around $700 but they say the unit are meant to go into wine cabinets. I have a bigger cabinet and have been thinking about it, but for 700 dollars I could just buy a 50+ vinotemp to keep my cigars in.


Vinotemp lists replacement parts for the 28 bottle units. I considered purchasing the parts to make one. The prices for the replacement coolers and controls weren't that bad.



newcigarz said:


> Just FYI each additional cooling unit that Bob puts in an Aristocrat runs @ $400.00


But you would still have to purchase the power source and controllers, which will bring the price up.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> But you would still have to purchase the power source and controllers, which will bring the price up.


I would assume that this is correct.


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

anxiously watching this thread. I was doing research on thermoelectric cooling last night but could not really come up with anything. There is a unit on ebay now, but no details, info on controls, etc...


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Mtmouse said:


> I'm still in the 'research' stage. I'm trying to do it as cheap as possible.
> 
> I found this a while back and tried to email the guy to see if he had any updates or suggestions, but I never heard back from him. He did a fantastic job from what I can see.


I have first hand knowledge that that guy is freaking idiot. Aught to have his ass kicked!

:ss

Ron


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

parafumar said:


> anxiously watching this thread. I was doing research on thermoelectric cooling last night but could not really come up with anything. There is a unit on ebay now, but no details, info on controls, etc...


Note sure on what you are seeing on Ebay - but THIS PLACE normally has some excellent deals on units with heat sinks. Still need controllers, etc.

Ron


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

RGD said:


> I have first hand knowledge that that guy is freaking idiot. Aught to have his ass kicked!
> 
> :ss
> 
> Ron


I didn't realize it was you. Very nice work. Did you ever finish it?


----------



## JSGrewal (Jun 12, 2008)

Controllers and power supplies can be done. I built a little controller with LCD display and temp/ RH sensor. It controls the original Vino unit. As for power supply, an old PC power supply ( simple modification) works pretty well. Also cycles a 120mm PC fan 15 minutes every hour ( programmable). It seems to need about 12vdc @ 8 amps per cooling unit ( thats what I measured off my Vinotemp when stock). I had to use the PC power supply because I let the magic smoke out of the stock Vinotemp one while working on my controller.

I havent posted much on the controller and setup because I want to make sure it works ( so far so good- its been over a month now) and its not really installed cleanly yet- I need Sp Cedar to finish it up. I have the display literally taped to the door and wires hanging... After the magic smoke incident, it kind of went a little further than I wanted, and I ended up rewiring the whole Vino.


----------



## acruce (Dec 29, 2007)

My temp. stays around 77 and I have had no problems. I wouldn't worry to much about it if I were you.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Mtmouse said:


> I didn't realize it was you. Very nice work. Did you ever finish it?


Not quite . . .

Ron


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

When you install one of those cooling units, where does moisture go? Does it just get absorbed by the wood? If so, isn't mold a problem?


----------

